# Here's a Serviette (Napkin) Holder



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

These are photos of a serviette holder that I put together. (I believe that they are called napkins in the US) The base was cut out of some timber from a pallett, and as much as I liked the grain and appearance, it took me a while to find someone who could identify the species. It is Spalt Pine which comes from SE Asia, probably Indonesia. It has some very interesting patterns in it, which according to the person who identified it, comes from being in water when it grows.

Any way, the base is a laminate of this spalt pine, and the weight is from radiata pine and was cut on a scroll saw. I was looking for something that was both simple, but not bounded by the normal boxes that you get with typical serviette holders. That way you had flexibility in the size of the serviettes and in how they are arranged. Since making it, I thought that it could be used for other paper items such as brochures and news letters.

The trickiest part in the whole project was getting a simple axle for the weight to spin on. After scrounging through Bunnings, I found some shelf supports intended for adjustable shleves in cabinets. The was shaped more like a spade than the usual block, so I cut a hole into the end grain of the axle to take the "spade", and put the round section into the post as an axle. Worked brilliantly and ended up costing about 35c.

I am working on a lot of animal shapes and similar for wall decorations at the moment which is taking up a lot of my woodworking time. I plan to sell them at markets, and then buy some more tools. I think my next project will end up being a set of small map drawers to store the templates for these decorations.

Darryl


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nicely done Daryl.

Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing with us, Darryl.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is nice and I also like the wood grain


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Clever! I like it. :thumb:


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

I really like the grain, sometimes you can get some really good wood from pallets. Great Job!


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful. Perfect for our coffee hour table at church. Is this your original design or is there a pattern we can use?


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

beemor said:


> Beautiful. Perfect for our coffee hour table at church. Is this your original design or is there a pattern we can use?


Danella,

I made this up as I went, so there are no patterns as such. The paperweight was drawn up on my computer, printed and pasted onto the timber to do the scroll saw work, but everything else I worked out on the fly based on what materials I had at hand. One of the ideas at one stage was to put the paperweight vertical like a flag and let it swing down, but that ended up getting too complex for what I was looking for. I think that what I ended up with is a reasonable balance between aesthetics so that people like it, simplicity so that it is robust, and flexibility so that it gets used. If you want, I can send you the paperweight pattern. The base is just a laminate so is up to the woodworker to make something to suit themselves.

I am working on a 3D image of the job, and if it works out I will try to post it. That will give you a bit more detail on the piece itself.

Darryl


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*napkin holder*



darsev said:


> Danella,
> 
> I made this up as I went, so there are no patterns as such. The paperweight was drawn up on my computer, printed and pasted onto the timber to do the scroll saw work, but everything else I worked out on the fly based on what materials I had at hand. One of the ideas at one stage was to put the paperweight vertical like a flag and let it swing down, but that ended up getting too complex for what I was looking for. I think that what I ended up with is a reasonable balance between aesthetics so that people like it, simplicity so that it is robust, and flexibility so that it gets used. If you want, I can send you the paperweight pattern. The base is just a laminate so is up to the woodworker to make something to suit themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks Darryl: That would be great !


----------



## summerspa (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice...and groan, now I have to make a napkin holder for the boss....er, wife.


----------



## Clyde_WoodBee (Jan 15, 2012)

Great design concept. I like the scroll work fish. Rescuing and re-purposing good wood is part of my hobby too. I believe that God designed trees for not only balancing the co2 and looking pretty, but as a functional part of our environment for shelter, furniture and cool stuff like this napkin (excuse me, serviette) holder.


----------



## mpjredsox (Feb 18, 2012)

Really is quite nice!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Really like that spalted pine base, as well as logo, I get the message! Nicely done.


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Very well done work .............


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

beemor said:


> Thanks Darryl: That would be great !


Danella,

pattern for the paperweight attached as a png file. Let me know how you go with it.

Darryl


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice looking Darryl!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Darrel I really like the wood grain in it! I love spalded maple as well.

Nice job!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your feedback and comments. I must admit to being surprised and a little overwhelmed at how a simple project has been received by the Router Forums community. I just trust that people have found something useful for themselves out of it. Again, thanks.

Darryl


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Very creative. I had a piece of similar material pass my shop and while wondering what it was did admire the woods beauty. The shelf pin adaptation was very clever. And the meesage on the weight tells where the IN spirit action came from


----------

